# Anti Slip Tape



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

not 100% positive but it looks and feels around 60 Grid. Either way, I wouldn't run my Blade through it. I taped around the reference cut.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it abrasive like sandpaper? Are the grains hard or rubbery? I was thinking about giving it a try and wondering about the advantage over regular sandpaper.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Very abrasive and hard. That's why I wouldn't risk cutting through it.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I use the same stuff for the same purpose! Mine is 1" wide and is sticky as anything that I've ever used. This stuff is a lot thicker and stickier than normal sticky back sandpaper.

I think this is the same stuff that shipped with my Osborn EB3 miter gauge. Well at least it sure looks the same.

c


----------



## dirtybandaid (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a really good idea, I'll be using it for sure.


----------

